
FRB: Federal Reserve Issues FOMC Statement--September 21, 2016 - uptown
https://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/press/monetary/20160921a.htm
======
CephalopodMD
Rates stayed the same.

How much of this decision would you say is political, and how much is informed
by data and analysis of economic factors?

